# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  IdenticalYou 3D Scan & Print Franchise Opportunity

## Brian_Krassenstein

Australian-based IdenticalYou is seeking franchisees for their business.  IdenticalYou is a portable 3D scanning and printing booth for making 3d printed selfies.  The business, according to the company, uses proprietary technology to scan an individual within a fraction of a second, and then print that scan out.  The company is looking for franchisees throughout Australia, as well as the rest of the world.  Initial investment will be between 179-500k AUD.  More details on this franchise opportunity can be found here: http://3dprint.com/18098/3d-printing-franchise/

What do you guys think?  Could this be a profitable business idea? Below is a rendering of their 3D scanner:

----------


## Geoff

Considering most Australians still don't know what a 3D printer is, they might have a hard time selling them for 500k lol...

It all depends how portable it is, and do they supply the trailer for it etc, you are the one carting that thing to shopping centres all day, it needs to be easy to move.

I'd be in for it for sure, as long as they had a franchise area deal in place, you don't want more than one of these at the same mall.

----------


## old man emu

I'm wary of a business that does not have a readily accessible web site.

Has anyone heard of a commercial 3D scanner of similar size?

Old Man Emu

----------


## John Westaway

It is important to note that Identical You is being run by a man called Daniel Erefor (this is not his real name - his also uses the identities Daniel Hannah and Daniel Albert) and he has scammed many people out of money with franchise businesses dating back many years. Here are links to articles about him. If you feel that this information is useful and will prevent people from investing in the company of this man who is a well-known fraudster, please share among the 3D printing community:

http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/Glamou...ternet-1028710
https://www.accc.gov.au/media-releas...one-card-scams
https://www.facebook.com/janshimphot...28225567360255

----------


## John Westaway

This man is Daniel Albert / Daniel Hannah / Daniel Erefor - he uses all of these names:
daniel bowman.jpg

----------


## old man emu

That middle link directing mentions the ACCC. This is the Australian Government's consumer affairs watchdog. This is its website https://www.accc.gov.au/

If the ACCC has named a people and taken legal action, those people make Snake Oil salesmen look respectable. I said back in August that this smelt fishier than the bilge water of a Gulf of Carpentaria prawn trawler.

OME

----------


## Gonefishin

Hi John
i am really interest in talking talking to you 
I am also a Hannah / Albert victim and have much info, how can we make contact ? 
I am interested in how you are sure it's Albert behind this new scam ? I look forward to your reply

----------


## John Westaway 679

Hey Gonefishin - Sure, just email me at johnwestaway679@yahoo.com - let me know what happened in your circumstance and I can give you a heap of information on him and how I know who he is. Everyone will know who he is...

----------


## oze786

Hi Goefishin, i am a victim of this scam. can we get in contact please?




> Hi John
> i am really interest in talking talking to you 
> I am also a Hannah / Albert victim and have much info, how can we make contact ? 
> I am interested in how you are sure it's Albert behind this new scam ? I look forward to your reply

----------


## imhere

Hi oze786, i have sent you a PM please reply, thx.

----------


## Gonefishin

> Hi Goefishin, i am a victim of this scam. can we get in contact please?



Hi Oze786 and IMHERE
Do you have a private email address
would love to talk
I have sent messages to John Westaway679  but he seems to have disappeared
Or send me a PM please IMHERE

----------


## Gonefishin

Hi John
i have been trying to contact you with no success on your email supplied - johnwestaway679@yahoo.com
i am very keen to talk with you 
do you have another email or contact 
hope to talk soon
Gonefishin

----------


## HellenBack

*.
.       *WARNING*

**.                  IdenticalYou 3D Scan & Print Franchise.


.                     IS A SCAM.


*

----------


## danerefor

Daniel Albert has been busy again ... and the ACCC continues to do nothing.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news...-1227627556045

----------


## danerefor

DANIEL ALBERT (aka. Daniel Bowman, Daniel Erefor, Daniel Hannah, Daniel Kive Albert, D1) HAS BEEN ARRESTED. 


http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/ar...ectid=11559095

----------


## librik

call me about this man 0419 118 345 identicalyou cost me money   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yourwhere

Hello. Imhere.

image.jpg

----------

